# wisconsin TRA12D



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

have wis TRA12D that the head was lost, that went to it. i now have another head and the bolts. but im not familer with this engine, like brigs stuff so here goes> i need to know where the long bolts go< im guessing ?they go around the exhaust valve side of head? if any one can send me to a drawing, or to a site with an exploded diagram, telling me where to install the long head bolts. wouldnt want to break one off in this head and cause damage to yet another wisconsin engine they are too hard to find where im at ill need this to run again for my own use sam bolens man wants 90.00 for head no bolts no gasket but sells them too i got whole tractor with two engines for it for 50.00 bucks no to put it together .... thanks to all who can reply Timbo


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Well Timbo,

This is what I have handy;

Parts;

http://www.wisconsinmotors.com/partcatalog-engineswm.html

Service Manual;

http://web.ebscohost.com.oh0105.oplin.org/serrc/pdf?vid=5&hid=116&sid=6ebfa752-3e89-4cbe-a423-b9ccbaa53e50%40sessionmgr108

Just in case the manual link doesn't work;



> Cylinder head 18 ft.-lbs.
> (24N-m)
> 
> CYLINDER HEAD. Always install a
> ...


Doesn't say where the long ones go but I would guess around the exhaust valve area as well.

Good Luck


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*where the head bolts go TRA12 D*

had a thought so i tried it, seems that a longer head bolt hole would have to be deeper than where a short bolt would go,, for a reason , i took a length of broom straw, and felt tip marker. i stuck straw down each hole and marked with felt tip on the straw where the (bolt head) would be. by doing this ive discovered i can get a reasonable depth hole to match the bolts i have ,trying this i know was risky at best ? but each bolt has tightened up to torque specs for the engine. and it now has plenty of compression enough to get started at least, ill try that tomorrow as the battery needs to charge all night to be full on my trickle charger,, guess i answered my own question again .but it took some thought to think up an answer < necesity is after all the mother of invention> soon ill be tilling my garden with the 1256 bolens hydro wish me luck and thanks restrofor the link to wisconsin engines ill need that for sure first one of these i have ever worked on hope their as powerfull as say a techumseh HH120 or one will be put in ,i already know about the different output shaft sizes between the 2 engines techumseh is 1 inch and wisconsin is 1 1/8 ill get R done but HEY THANKS FOR THE INFO timbo


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, No problem Timbo

But, That Ole Wisconsin wore slap out is better than a junkcumseh....


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

i take it you dont like techumseh engines why may i ask ive had good luck and have used them alot i own several cast iron techumseh engines


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, The old cast iron engines are OK but never had any luck with any built after them. 

My Father and Grandfather worked in the repair shop for one of the biggest construction companies in the state back in the 50's/60's. I have heard many stories of the abuse these old Wisconsin's would endure and being ran 24/7 on construction sites.

I'm sure you will find that Ole iron duke your fixing to put to work will do just as good if not better than the old iron Tecumseh......

Cya


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*now fixed*

its as good as it gets i rolled my 5 ac4re lawn today never missed a beat no smoke no knocks went uphill and down like it should has brakes and runs charges really the best ive ever seen took an old lawn tractor battery sat out all winter i jumed it off my truck to get started and when thru rolling the lawn shut it off and waited a few minutes and it fired right up i mean about 2 revolutions of the engine and we were running again seems like i got a pretty good deal for 50.00 bucks


----------



## normand30 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Head*

[
If you still have a spare head, I could be interested to buy.

Normand


----------



## normand30 (Apr 1, 2011)

If you still have a spare head, I could be interested to buy.

Thanks

Normand


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

*heads for tra 12 d*

yes i have a few of them heads for a tra 12 d whats it worth to you


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

also a few tractors complete whole shee bang for sale


----------

